# Just finished this morning



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

From the book by leisure arts Elegant Ensembles.
Used Cascade yarn UltraPima 100% pure cotton

Chose to do a Beret instead of bonnet to match ( still working on that).
Also chose to do Mary Jane slippers in the pink, instead of booties.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow! That is so cute!


----------



## Kathy759 (Dec 9, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! I agree, Mary Jane slippers and beret more fitting with this one. Congratulations on a beautiful job.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Gorgeous. Wish I had a little girl to make that for. That is just beautiful!


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Adorable little dress, and great work! Love the little hearts.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

How beautiful! The mary jane slippers will be a perfect touch- this is fantastic work- thank you for sharing!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

stunning. Great job.


----------



## Linda (Jan 16, 2011)

What a beautiful dress! God Bless you, you have more patience then I do. I don't think I could ever do something that beautiful, an heirloom forever.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Magnificent!!!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful! Would love to see some pics of the baby wearing this.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Well done! Your stitches are so uniform and neat. You are very talented.


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

You did a wonderful job! Lovely dress.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

really pretty.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

That is so pretty, I can imagine a little girl looking like a princess in it. You do such lovely work..
Angel hugs and happy stitches


----------



## wolfriverlover (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

So very charming!!!! Any young lady would look wonderful in this.


----------



## Penshu (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

This is Just Precious!!!


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Precious!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

What a wonderful outfit, you did a spectacular job, God Bless


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a beautiful dress. And what a beautiful job you did. Gorgeous!!!'


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Such a wonderful dress. I am sure it will be used with great pride.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

That is stunning!!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sooo beautiful!!! Love the Icord for the hem, so nicely done, Bravo :thumbup:


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

That really is quite beautiful! very special!\


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Great work!!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your little dress is absolutely stunning!!! Expertly done!!


----------



## Nairobi (Jan 30, 2013)

I loooooooove it!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

How precious is that!!!! Seriously beautiful!


----------



## 90121 (Mar 26, 2013)

gorgeous!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Well done. Wonderful knitting.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just beautiful! Well done.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's sooo beautiful! You did an amazing job with it!


----------



## lyn H (Mar 2, 2012)

beautiful, would make a lovely Christening dress.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That is so precious! Pray tell what size is it?? I'd love to make this one for my granddaughter. Beautiful!


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

This is such a beautiful piece, delicate and so pretty!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Very beautiful!


----------



## susan g (Jun 13, 2011)

Love this classic.. You made it look even more beautiful with your props..


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Barbara O (Jul 3, 2011)

really beautiful


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful wee dress.


----------



## Desi (Dec 22, 2012)

It,s georgeous, lovely work.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That is so very pretty, you did a lovely job!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Lovely!!!


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Sachi (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow! It is so pretty!


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

Very beautiful dress and expertly knitted


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

just lovely!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Absolutely delightful.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful dress, wonderful work! Fantastic!!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Pretty, pretty, pretty.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful ..


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! So much detail. And looks soft and wearable for a baby.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

That dress is just beautiful! Nice work!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Lucky little girl!


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

So precious! :-D


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

So beautiful


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Beautiful dress - some little girl is going to be over the moon when she gets this ;-)


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

very pretty.


----------



## BamaAngie (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh! That is beautiful! Great job!


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Great knitting job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Very sweet!!


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful work I love the knitted braiding at the waist and sleeve


----------



## suemoo00 (Aug 27, 2012)

Its Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous pattern and equally gorgeous knitting. I would love to see this on a child.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

So pretty. Wonderful knitting.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

makes me wish I had a little girl to make one for myself


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Breathtaking dress! Your work is simply wonderful. Don't know if I would have the patience to attempt this. I sure hope the lucky recipient treasures this dress.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

This was amazing. Loved the pattern. You knit so beautifully. I want to aspire to be able to make this.


----------



## Nancy Elaine (Mar 28, 2012)

So beautiful! Love the colors. Your knitting is superb!!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Just Beautiful! Great job!


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

How long did it take you to make this gorgeous dress? t


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

How darling!


----------



## irisbel (Oct 12, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

Precious!


----------



## Blacktie (Jan 10, 2013)

Curious what age the lucky little girl is that gets to wear this beautiful dress. Your work is beautiful, I love the little hearts.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Your dress is just beautiful.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

just stunning !!


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Precious! Your workmanship is perfect, too!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Just stunning!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Adorable! Great work!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful... I love puffed sleeves. So feminine. 
.


----------



## sherneff44 (Oct 29, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

good feeling its done darling


----------



## JBSD (Nov 24, 2012)

Very beautiful.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

How gorgeous....love it...lots of work and it is beautiful...an heirloom.... :thumbup:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Precious!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

very nice welldone


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute - love it!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

That is an awesome dress!


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful...what a lucky girl!


----------



## ggclaudia (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is beautiful! Well done...


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

What a beautiful little dress. Must be a little princess waiting to wear it.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Oh, it's beautiful. I agree the i-cord hem is perfect. I didn't know that was possible. The dress is so elegant. 
Your work is outstanding.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh...it's just beautiful.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Very beautiful!


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

journey7 said:


> Oh, it's beautiful. I agree the i-cord hem is perfect. I didn't know that was possible. The dress is so elegant.
> Your work is outstanding.


The I-Cord bind off is easy to do. There are several videos on line that show you how.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Really beautiful!!! Your work is fabulous!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Unbelievably beautiful!


----------



## AnnieBea (Oct 25, 2012)

Just the sweetest little dress! Lovely work!


----------



## Patricia McCurry (Feb 18, 2013)

This is so precious! And with the Mary Janes and beret, she will be simply irresistible! This is an heirloom, for sure!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Very sweet and well made little dress.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

bcleveland said:


> From the book by leisure arts Elegant Ensembles.
> Used Cascade yarn UltraPima 100% pure cotton
> 
> Chose to do a Beret instead of bonnet to match ( still working on that).
> Also chose to do Mary Jane slippers in the pink, instead of booties.


Totally awesome :!: Love the i-cord bindoff and the idea of the beret rather than bonnet. Your knitting is superb.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolutely Beautiful! You did a wonderful job.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, such beautiful work ! Lucky little girl who gets to wear it !


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Stunning work! Such a gorgeous dress!


----------



## frelly (Mar 9, 2013)

fantastico, complimenti !!!!!!!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

beautiful. absolutely beautiful


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

how beautiful. i hope se has other sisters or cousins to passs it on.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Very pretty. I have some of that yarn in red, maybe I will be inspired. I like the way it drapes.


----------



## mu6gr8 (Jun 7, 2011)

Very, very pretty.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Absolutely fabulous!!!! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice job! Just gorgeous!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

What a Beautiful beautiful dress.


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gorgeous, I love it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The pink details are such a nice addition and all those hearts..... What a very special dress... I will have to search out that book..... Beautiful work....


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lucky is the girl who will wear that lovely dress!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

That is beautiful! Very nicely done.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

OOOOO! That's gorgeous!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh my that is so beautful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Beautiful dress. Is it hand or machine knit?


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Cutest darn thing I've ever seen!


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Perfect.


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

What a lucky child to wear such a beautiful dress.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Just gorgeous. Great job!


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

Lovely, you did yourself proud!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Aww Precious! Joan 8060


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

bcleveland said:


> From the book by leisure arts Elegant Ensembles.
> Used Cascade yarn UltraPima 100% pure cotton
> 
> Chose to do a Beret instead of bonnet to match ( still working on that).
> Also chose to do Mary Jane slippers in the pink, instead of booties.


Just adorable!! I love it!


----------



## Marina Pearson (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh!! That is so very adorable!


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

She will look like a princess. Gorgeous work!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Love the hearts and the pink trim!!!! Nice job.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So pretty and feminine.


----------



## knitfan (Dec 10, 2011)

Double wow!!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Very pretty. I love the hearts stitch pattern and the cream color trimmed with pink is lovely.


----------



## sophie6647 (Mar 7, 2012)

That is just beautiful x


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

Wonderful work.


----------



## Jennifa (Oct 19, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## LINDAcA (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful...I have a eight month old granddaughter and would love to reach your level of knitting...such a lovely dress. I love classic children's clothes.


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Very cute! What size is it?


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Just beautiful! Is this for a special occasion?


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Precious and adorable (not to mention impeccably done)!!! Your ideas of beret and Mary Janes will set this sweet dress off beautifully. You have a huge winner here!!!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautifully done! This is a keeper to hand down forever!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

So pretty...some little girl is going to looking lovely in this dress :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marymac65 (Oct 25, 2011)

Absolutely incredible....gorgeous....beautiful. MaryMac


----------



## owenseamus (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh My! This is stunning! Is this for a little girl in your family for a special occasion? How long did it take you? It is just precious!
Thank you for sharing!
Donna


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Lolamento (Jan 2, 2013)

Gorgeous! for a special child for special occassions!


----------



## richy (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow You sure took that pattern up a notch by adding the color!!!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow! Gorgeous! What a great knit for a lucky little lady! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Precious. Would like to see it modeled.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Beautiful!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

JRL said:


> Very cute! What size is it?


6 to 9 mos.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## stelli (Sep 9, 2011)

You are unbelievably talented. I am so envious. Enjoy all the accolades you are receiving.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> That is so precious! Pray tell what size is it?? I'd love to make this one for my granddaughter. Beautiful!


I did the 6 to 9 mos. size


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

LUVCRAFTS said:


> How long did it take you to make this gorgeous dress? t


Off and on about three weeks. Lots of lace work between the hearts. Left and right twisted stitches! Lots of work! But...fun!


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

bettytee said:


> Beautiful work I love the knitted braiding at the waist and sleeve


The cable bands were worked separate, then picked up stitches for bodice and skirt.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Blacktie said:


> Curious what age the lucky little girl is that gets to wear this beautiful dress. Your work is beautiful, I love the little hearts.


This is to be her Christening Gown. She is due at the end of May. I made the 6 to 9 mos. size.


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

AussieKnitWit said:


> Beautiful dress. Is it hand or machine knit?


Hand Knit


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

bcleveland said:


> From the book by leisure arts Elegant Ensembles.
> Used Cascade yarn UltraPima 100% pure cotton
> 
> Chose to do a Beret instead of bonnet to match ( still working on that).
> Also chose to do Mary Jane slippers in the pink, instead of booties.


ADORABLE! How old is the little one who will be wearing this?


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

absolutely adorable, you should be very proud!


----------



## JolitaPenn (Mar 22, 2013)

Love this - beautiful job!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful..


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Wonderful work!


----------



## wira (Nov 1, 2012)

the lucky girl thats gonna wear that beautiful dress..... :thumbup:


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

that is so lovely


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That is beyond precious. What a knitting pro!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Really really beautiful!!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

bcleveland said:


> From the book by leisure arts Elegant Ensembles.
> Used Cascade yarn UltraPima 100% pure cotton
> 
> Chose to do a Beret instead of bonnet to match ( still working on that).
> Also chose to do Mary Jane slippers in the pink, instead of booties.


Just georgous! :-D


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful! It will become an heirloom!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, wow! This outfit sure is pretty.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the great compliments! After the baby is born, and the parents have her dedication, I will post pics of her wearing it! Again, thanks all for spurring me on!


----------



## saviorpat4 (Jul 19, 2011)

Very well done...beautiful!


----------



## wira (Nov 1, 2012)

exquisite and such elegance that is very beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

